# segmented vessel



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

A week or so ago I posted a segmented vessel and a few of you wanted to know how it was done. On this vessel I did have 2 pictures of the vase being built. This is the boldest vessel I have ever designed. Curly maple & bloodwood. 36 pieces per row, so about 600 pieces in the vase. The interior shot shows that I have rounded each layer, but have not turned to final dimensions...hope this helps those who asked questions


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi galturner

Took 600 pieces, I can't even count that high. 

Great looking vase and such a well balanced pattern. Great job!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

GT just on the way to Richmond, VA and stopped over in Mt. Vernon, Ill and caught your pic's. That is a beautiful piece. Very well done.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks Bernie..safe trip...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Gorgeous work. Thanks for the "in progress" picture. It clears a lot of questions up. My how a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

gal turner said:


> thanks Bernie..safe trip...


You are welcome. I got to stop in Lexington, KY and meet a turner here. We had a great time.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

WOW, Thats amazing work, Good job


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just spent an hour reading up on the process to do a segmented turning...

This can be a extremely technical, challenging undertaking! Some very cool stuff!

My hats off to those of your who do it....

bill


I must resist

I must resist....

I must resist............


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very cool indeed nice work.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bill as Bernie would say:
Resitance is futile.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ahhhhhhh man, I'm here to tell ya Deb, IT AIN"T EASY!!!!

b.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

TwoSkies57 said:


> ahhhhhhh man, I'm here to tell ya Deb, IT AIN"T EASY!!!!
> 
> b.


Yea Bill you thought I was traveling and wouldn't see this. It is futile. You can't resist.:dirol: Just go buy yourself a lathe and before you know it you will be making vases just like that. Don't fight it because it doesn't work.:dance3::lol:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Yea Bill you thought I was traveling and wouldn't see this. It is futile. You can't resist.:dirol: Just go buy yourself a lathe and before you know it you will be making vases just like that. Don't fight it because it doesn't work.:dance3::lol:



No No No.

Bernie, I have just spent years trying to learn how to master a router and now you want me to take on another tool?.......:lol: :lol: :lol: 

First we have Glenmore with his pens, Harry with his clocks and now Bowls...LOL

Gal turner, a brilliant job.

James ( with head in sand)


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

CG & gentlemen..many thanks for all the comments. The pull of segmenting was FUTILE for me. Once mastered (angles, repetitive cutting, designing, etc. ) it is easier to turn than a deep hollowform of the usual material. But of course the turning is the smallest part of the whole exercise. Thanks again


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

:nono: 
:stop: :stop:


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> :nono:
> :stop: :stop:


 :yes4::yes4::lol:


----------



## AlmostHandy (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow. That is beautiful. 

I just saw the two part special on segmented vessels that the Woodturning Workshop did on the Create Channel. I love that show. The segmented bowl was one of the coolest things I'd ever seen him do.

It'll be a while, but someday I'm doing that. 


Very nice work, Gal.


----------



## bassethound (Aug 17, 2010)

real magic


----------

